# Mars and Venus in the bathroom



## Johnf (Oct 7, 2004)

How to shower like a woman:

1. Take off clothing and place it in sectioned laundry
basket according to whites and coloureds. 
2. Walk to bathroom wearing long dressing gown. If
you see husband along the way, cover up any exposed
areas. 
3. Look at your womanly physique in the mirror - make
mental note to do more sit-ups. 
4. Get in shower. 
5. Use face cloth, arm cloth, leg cloth, long loofah,
wide loofah and pumice stone. 
6. Wash hair once with cucumber and sage shampoo with
43 added vitamins. Wash hair again to make sure it is
clean. 
7. Condition hair with grapefruit mint conditioner
enhanced with natural avocado oil, leave on hair for
15 minutes. 
8. Wash face with crushed apricot facial, scrub for 10
minutes until red. 
9. Wash entire rest of body with ginger nut and jaffa
cake body wash. 
10. Shave armpits and legs. 
11. Turn off shower. 
12. Squeegee off all wet surfaces in shower, spray
mould spots with Exit Mould. 
13. Get out of shower. 
14. Dry with towel the size of a small country. 
15. Wrap hair in super absorbent towel. 
16. Check entire body for spots, tweeze hairs. 
17. Return to bedroom wearing long dressing gown and
towel on head. If you see husband along the way,
cover any exposed areas.

How to shower like a man:

1. Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the
bed. Leave in a pile. 
2. Walk naked to the bathroom. If you see wife along
the way, shake knob at her making woo- hoo sound. 
3. Look at manly physique in the mirror. Admire size
of your knob and scratch your ass. 
4. Get in the shower. 
5. Wash your face. 
6. Wash your armpits. 
7. Blow your nose in your hands and let the water
rinse them off. 
8. Make huge fart noises (real or artificial) and
laugh at how loud they sound in the shower. 
9. Spend majority of time washing privates and
surrounding area. 
10. Wash your butt leaving those coarse hairs stuck on
the soap. 
11. Shampoo hair. Make shampoo Mohawk. 
12. Pee. 
13. Rinse off and get out of shower. 
14. Partially dry off. Fail to notice water on floor.

15. Admire knob size in mirror again. 
16. Leave shower door open, wet mat on floor, light
and fan on. 
17. Return to bedroom with towel around waist. If you
pass wife, pull off towel, shake knob at her and make
woo-hoo noise again. 
18. Throw wet towel on bed.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

You been spying on the Specsman household!?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Very apt   :lol:


----------

